# Mystic Blue with Euro Clears



## mysticxi (Apr 8, 2003)

Some pictures of my mystic blue 325xi with Euro Clears


----------



## mysticxi (Apr 8, 2003)

Mystic Blue with Euro Clear - image 2


----------



## mysticxi (Apr 8, 2003)

Mystic Blue with Euro Clear - image 3


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

I take it the day was somewhat overcast? Or is it just my monitor? 

(The color seems somewhat subdued in your shots, although it sure looks nice and shiny!)


----------



## OneR2TeeS (Apr 29, 2003)

Where did you get them and hows fittment?


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

Anyone know a place where you can get them cheaper than bekkers? I can't stomach the $400+ price they now charge.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

magbarn said:


> *Anyone know a place where you can get them cheaper than bekkers? I can't stomach the $400+ price they now charge. *


Yikes.

Is the amber color inside the lens from the bulb, or from the lens? Those look sort of _"quasi-clear"_ .


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> *Yikes.
> 
> Is the amber color inside the lens from the bulb, or from the lens? Those look sort of "quasi-clear" . *


The bulb. That's where silvervisions come in (I used to have a nice before and after picture illustrating this before I switched web providers last week).


----------



## Birdman (Jan 8, 2002)

As an owner of a Steel Blue Metallic '02 325Xi, I love your car! 
Looks great.


----------



## mysticxi (Apr 8, 2003)

Thanks guys!. 

I bought the entire set from Bekkers for $439.00  and absolutely no issues with the fitment! Took me less than 30 minutes to install the front corners, side markers and the tail lights on the rear decklid. But the rear corners took almost an hour with help of my friend (not hard, it's just you need another person to pull back and hold the trunk trim panels) 

I will replace the front corner amber bulbs with the silvervisions, as I am also not very happy with the amber bulbs. 

Since the whole weekend was kind of overcast here in southeast michigan, the pictures do seem little darker. I'll post some more pix by next weekend!


----------



## mecklaiz (Mar 20, 2003)

Looks Freakin' Awesome!!!!

I love Mystic Blue and I like the way the clears look on it too. 

Sweet :thumbup:


----------



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

Looking good - the clears are really attractive with the Mystic Blue! :thumbup: 

I like the Mystic Blue, but it puzzles me in photos, because sometimes it appears Topaz and sometime it appears closer to the Orient Blue :dunno:


----------



## mecklaiz (Mar 20, 2003)

I know what you mean car_for_mom. 

I'm going to get my car in 18 days (not that i'm counting, after all, I only placed the order in mid-march). When I do get it, I'm going to take 100s of pics in every possible lighting situation and post it in the showroom. Until then, I'm running on faith.

Z


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

The clears really look great. I want some so bad but I don't want to fork out the $400+ for them  Damn tail lights :banghead:


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

magbarn said:


> *Anyone know a place where you can get them cheaper than bekkers? I can't stomach the $400+ price they now charge. *


Pacific BMW sells the whole kit for the '02- and up E46 sedans. The kits include Front Corners, Sidemarkers, Rear Corners and Trunk lid lights. Kit goes for $340 shipped to your door! ALL PARTS ARE OEM BMW.

Pacific BMW tel. # 1-800-909-7278


----------



## mysticxi (Apr 8, 2003)

I called Pacific BMW and Circle BMW before buying it from Bekkers and I was told 'cause of DOT regulations Euro Clears are no longer sold at any authorized BMW dealerships!  

Hence I ended up forking $439.00 from bekkers!


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

Perhaps you could get the clears through Steve Diamond at EuroBuyers. Give him the part numbers you want and see what he can do for you.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

The rears look like they came from a Civic.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

LmtdSlip said:


> *The rears look like they came from a Civic. *


----------



## GeoMystic (Aug 21, 2002)

LmtdSlip said:


> *The rears look like they came from a Civic. *


Uhhhh, no they don't.:slap:


----------



## blkonblk330i (May 14, 2003)

mysticxi said:


> *I called Pacific BMW and Circle BMW before buying it from Bekkers and I was told 'cause of DOT regulations Euro Clears are no longer sold at any authorized BMW dealerships!
> 
> Hence I ended up forking $439.00 from bekkers!  *


Huh??? I just installed my clears from Pacific BMW last weekend. They even came with the amber bulbs, just replaced them with SilverVision. Call this guy (Louie Villalino [email protected] 818-552-4760) - he was the one who helped me.


----------



## mysticxi (Apr 8, 2003)

> Huh??? I just installed my clears from Pacific BMW last weekend. They even came with the amber bulbs, just replaced them with SilverVision.


I believe you can still get the OEM clears on the pre-facelift '02 models and older. But I was told no OEM clears through BMW delaers on newer models since beginning of this year because of some stringent DOT regulations. I presume you installed the clears on your 2001 model!


----------



## BGReddy00 (May 28, 2003)

looks great I hated spending the $400,but I got them two weeks after getting my car!


----------



## mquetel (Jan 30, 2003)

mysticxi said:


> *I believe you can still get the OEM clears on the pre-facelift '02 models and older. But I was told no OEM clears through BMW delaers on newer models since beginning of this year because of some stringent DOT regulations. I presume you installed the clears on your 2001 model! *


I don't get it... 

The 2004 Ci and Cic models w/ sport package come with clears. How could it be a DOT thing?


----------



## mkh (Mar 24, 2003)

mquetel said:


> *I don't get it...
> 
> The 2004 Ci and Cic models w/ sport package come with clears. How could it be a DOT thing? *


Ok, let's clear this up once and for all. BMW dealers (Pacific, Circle, etc.) used to sell OEM clears for all models. But a few months ago, they stopped carrying the kits for the '02 facelifted sedan because of DOT regulations. Why? Because the facelifted sedan does not have separate front amber reflectors which are required by law in the US. (They are integrated into the corner lights). This does not affect the Ci and Cic since they have them on the front bumper.

So, if you have a pre-facelift sedan or any other coupes, you can still get the clears from BMW dealers. But if yours is a facelifted sedan, then you have to get them from the importers like Bekkers and Maximillian.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

GeoTopaz330i said:


> *Uhhhh, no they don't.:slap: *


I meant Lexus es. Except for that part on the trunk lid.

http://www.edmunds.com/pictures/VEHICLE/2001/Lexus/100001412/006487-E.jpg


----------



## powerdrift (May 21, 2002)

mkh said:


> *Ok, let's clear this up once and for all. BMW dealers (Pacific, Circle, etc.) used to sell OEM clears for all models. But a few months ago, they stopped carrying the kits for the '02 facelifted sedan because of DOT regulations. Why? Because the facelifted sedan does not have separate front amber reflectors which are required by law in the US. (They are integrated into the corner lights). This does not affect the Ci and Cic since they have them on the front bumper.
> 
> So, if you have a pre-facelift sedan or any other coupes, you can still get the clears from BMW dealers. But if yours is a facelifted sedan, then you have to get them from the importers like Bekkers and Maximillian. *


Ok, not let me get this info out there...... Circle BMW has been selling clears for a while... but if they want to get around the more stringent DOT restrictions now... they can do this:

http://www.circlebmw.com/service/access/0001754.htm

Note the highlighted:


----------



## powerdrift (May 21, 2002)

I don't know how the DOT rules/laws have changed, but if they are merely more vehemently enforcing the current regulations, pacakaging amber reflectors with the clears would make it DOT legal. Whether we put them on to keep it DOT legal or to make it illegal is a different story.

Now we would _never_ break the law tho, right? :eeps:


----------

